
Fictional Multiverses Are Frankly Kind of Lame - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/short/122/fictional-multiverses-are-frankly-kind-of-lame
======
msie
I thought "lame" as in underwhelming, disappointing. More like unrealistic.

